# Seaview Light Kit



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Just to let everyone know that we will be coming out with a lighting kit for the Moebius Seaview and will start production soon. check our website in the weeks to follow.

Just an Illusion

http://www.justanillusion.biz/


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Fantastic!! Count me in...


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Seaview Light? 

Never much liked the diet stuff.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

count me in as well !


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Great news Gil! Also can't wait to see your re-designed Viper lighting kit!

Rob


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

veedubb67 said:


> Great news Gil! Also can't wait to see your re-designed Viper lighting kit!


I'm working with Gil on both the Seaview and Viper (and his soon-to-be-updated website) and the projects are going to be beyond your expectations. The *first* Viper project should be available within the next week to 10 days and the Seaview will be ready shortly after the kit ships.

The Seaview kit will be for _complete_ lighting, inside and out, along with some secret enhancements that will knock your socks off when we announce them.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Sounds great! Any thoughts on a Spacepod fusion core circuit?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm very stoked about the Seaview lighting kit--I can't imagine building the kit without lights, and I also can't imagine taking the time to figure out how to set up a good lighting set-up for it myself.

I hope you're using an extra-bright LED for the nose light...

Don't forget there are lights on the sail and I'll be very interested to see what you do with the Flying Sub bay--that area is all backlit on the original miniature and you would have to replace the kit walls to recreate the effect exactly (although the addition of the separate support braces helps a lot if translucent replacement walls are part of the kit...).


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

jbond said:


> ... I'll be very interested to see what you do with the Flying Sub bay--that area is all backlit on the original miniature ...


It's actually not backlit - the original bulkheads are quite solid and opaque.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

You're right--the backlighting comes from above. But since it's going to be impossible to do that for this kit (the control room is built right on top of the Flying Sub bay), I would think the only way to duplicate the look would be to backlight the bulkheads and side walls...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Excellent news; just this morning I was thinking up lighting strategies for bow, mast and stern; now I don't have to give it another thought. Besides, I wasn't planning to light the FS bay anyway, in order to keep the ship in full sailing mode.


----------

